# الإسعافات الأولية لإصابات العضلات و المفاصل



## ضحكة طفل (20 مارس 2010)

الإسعافات الأولية لإصابات العضلات و  المفاصل ​ * التشنج : 
هو تقلص مفاجئ مؤلم في عضلة من العضلات و المعالجة تختلف حسب مكان العضلة  المصابة : 
في هذه الحالة نقوّم ركبة المصاب ونرفع ساقه بإحدى اليدين ثم نضغط على  ركبته إلى الأسفل باليد الثانية وبعد ذلك ندلك العضلات المصابة بلطف . 

نقوّم ركبة المصاب ثم نسحب قدمه بلطف  و ندلك العضلات المصابة بلطف . 

نقوّم أصابع قدم المصاب و نساعده على الوقوف على باطن قدمه و ندلك القدم  بلطف . 

نقوّم الأصابع بلطف ثم ندلك العضلات المصابة بلطف . 
 1- تشنج عضلات الفخذ 

  2- تشنج عضلات الركبة 

  3- تشنج عضلات القدم 

  4- تشنج عضلات اليد   
* ليّ العضلات :  
هو الزيادة في تمطط العضلات و تمزقها و لمعالجة هذه الحالة نقوم بما يلي : 
1-نسند الجزء المصاب لتأمين الراحة القصوى .
  2-نضع كيساً من الثلج فوق العضلة المصابة لمدة لا تقل عن 30 دقيقة .
  3- نضغط على الجزء المصاب و ذلك بإحاطة العضلة بطبقة ثخينة من القطن و  نثبتها برباط.
   4- نرفع الطرف المصاب .
  5- ننقل المصاب إلى المشفى.  
* الالتواء : 
هو تمزق مفاجئ للأربطة و الأنسجة حول المفصل و للمعالجة نقوم بما يلي : 
 1- نسند الجزء المصاب و نثبته بوضع مريح .
  2- ونضع كيس من الثلج على مكان الإصابة .
  3- إحاطة المفصل بالقطن مع تثبيته برباط .
  4- رفع الجزء المصاب .
  5- نقل المصاب إلى المشفى .  
* الخلع : 
هو تبدل في مكان المفصل نتيجة ضربة قوية أو تقلص عضلي مفاجئ و للمعالجة  نقوم بما يلي : 
1- نجلس المصاب و نسند مفصله بوضع مريح .
  2- نثبت الجزء المصاب بواسطة الرفادات أو الأربطة أو المعاليق .
  3- ننقل المصاب إلى المشفى . 
المصدر:البوابة الطبية


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيدة

شكرااااا جزيلا الك يا ضحكة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 مارس 2010)

*معلومات مفيدة جدا
ميرسى لك ياقمر
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيدة
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا الك يا ضحكة
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *معلومات مفيدة جدا
> ميرسى لك ياقمر
> *​


يارب سلام
ميرسي لمرورك ياقمر
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومات*​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## MATTEW (27 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات المميزه و المهمه 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (29 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات المميزه و المهمه
> 
> سلام المسيح معك*


يارب سلام
 شكرا لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

